# Gutes Echolot wo mieten ???



## JerkerHH (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wo kann man ein gutes Echolot Mieten ? #c

Beste Grüße 
JerkerHH #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gutes Echolot wo mieten ???*

Bei Angelgeräte Schlageter.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gutes Echolot wo mieten ???*



Amphibium schrieb:


> Aber Angel-Schlageter vermietet doch nur die alten Humminbird 727-Geräte...



Ja und? Sind die denn schlecht? Ich denke für ein Mietgerät voll ausreichend. Besser als Cuda oder son Zeugs.


----------



## stanleyclan (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gutes Echolot wo mieten ???*

wo steht denn dort etwas von leihen?? da stehen doch nur kaufpreise.....


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gutes Echolot wo mieten ???*

Hallo,

wir vermieten unterschiedliche Geräte. Bitte vorher kurz anrufen und mitteilen, wo man hinfährt.

ABER: Wir sind ausgebucht bis Ende August. Es ist alles vermietet bis dorthin.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Lutra Lutra (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gutes Echolot wo mieten ???*

@JerkerHH,

habe schon mal bei Tino in Berlin eins gemietet. Hier mal ein Link: http://www.verleih-echolot.de/verleih-echolote.php

Wirklich netter Kontakt, alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit.


----------

